# 04 tahoe slow sq'ish build



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well after 9 years I'm finally getting rid of my cavalier. My wife let me get my first big boy vehicle. A 2004 Tahoe Z71. It was a repo, the price was right, so we went for it. It does have 144,000 miles on it but it still feels like new. It was pretty dirty on the inside and does have a few minor issues but they are all common and cheap repairs. They will a be addressed throughout the build.

Anywho, here is what I plan to do audiowise since this is an audio forum afterall 

Headunit. Kenwood ddx470 w/reverse cam for wifey
Processor. Undecided
Tweeters. Id xs28 but thinking of swapping to some scanspeak or getting jbl ms62 comps passive for sake of simplicity
Mids. 6 1/2 silver flute 4 ohm
Sub undecided but considering either an 8" jbl gto or sundown sd2 either of which will be going on console where factory sub goes
Amps 2x id q700.2 and a 1200.1 all modded. 

Anywho here is the car the day I bought it




Now that windows are tinted


And what I did today


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Cool man this will be fun build ! I vote the sundown if there's voting


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I have to agree, after everything I have said, ur going to be happier with the output of the sundown in a Tahoe. Love the 804s but that's a big ol cab to fill.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Please vote away. I am leaning towards the sundown though. I was thinking the jbl when I thought about buying that 5 channel jbl amp in hot deals but think I may as well keep my big amps. Since I'm doing sub up front I have plenty of room in rear panel where I was going to mount sub so I can still keep it stealth

I do have a pair of jl audio w3v3 12s but wanting to keep it stealth so I will be selling those


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Great timing! I have an 05 Tahoe that I'll be doing a build log on. I have some nice stuff in it now but it's time for a real build. Is your factory sub location in the back driver side quarter panel?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine is in the center console. 

What's in yours/what's going in?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Up-front subs are the way to go. That's great that you have a factory location for it up there. 
I have a pioneer 5500, jbl ms-8, alpine v9, Rainbow tweets in the doors, AP Arians in the doors, Illusion Audio C12 in the back, and some cheap pioneer comps in the back doors for rear fill. It sounds good but I want to bring the soundstage up on the dash and the bass up front more. Stay tuned for the build log to find out what's going in


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice equipment. I look forward to your build. I'm thinking ms8 for my build or even a mini dsp. Also considering that alpine v9 for console if my id amps don't end up fitting where I would like


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. I'm very happy with the v9. If you decide to go with an ms8 let me know cuz I'll probably be selling mine. Nothing wrong with it, I just like trying new gear.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this build. I hear subs bigger than the blose upfront shake the S out of the dash and everything else in our trucks. Ever thought about under the second row seats? 


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have considered under the second row however my second row is captain's chairs.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is how they were mounted in my cavalier. I'm going to try to do something similar. Probably put 1200.1 on top so it will clear wheel well


----------



## mike_mn (Feb 19, 2014)

Looking forward to your install also. Hope it gives me some inspiration for my 07 Yukon XL, I am also planning to replace the factory sub in the console. 

I was considering something like the BM mkIV or 12TW3? Not sure yet if the console is wide enough, but the box size needs are so small, why not if it fits width wise. What do you see are the benefits of an 8 inch console sub vs a 10 or 12(assuming it fits widthwise)?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going with it based on what I think will fit. I may step up and do a 10 or 12 though if I can get it to fit. I know a 10 will since that's what they use in the jl stealthbox but do I want to go to that much trouble is the question. I have the power to throw at whatever though


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice!! i'm looking forward to seeing more!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I did do some measurements just now and it looks like the amps will not fit back where I had hoped. However they will fit inbetween the second row captains chairs.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Everything else I need to install. Also our youngest furry friend letting everybody know that this is her stuff


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So I already got a different headunit. I saw that best buy had a ddx770 on closeout so I bought that. Has aslightly larger screen than the ddx470 but that's it. This is the 3rd deck I have purchased and I'm yet to install one in car


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> So I already got a different headunit. I saw that best buy had a ddx770 on closeout so I bought that. Has aslightly larger screen than the ddx470 but that's it. This is the 3rd deck I have purchased and I'm yet to install one in car


Lol I think we all do a little pre install swapping... You should ask Skizer about it :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just happy I was able to swap and only have to pay another 20 bucks woot woot. Way better than taking a $100 loss


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

[email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get me some processing with it and its on


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I'll be watching this build 

By the way, the amp, distro block, and wire showed up today. Thanks again!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jpf150 said:


> I'll be watching this build
> 
> By the way, the amp, distro block, and wire showed up today. Thanks again!


Cool. Did I throw enough wire in there for you? I realized earlier I forgot to throw ring terminals in there for you. If you still want or need them I would be happy to mail some to you


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I think so. I didn't have time to even begin looking at doing the big 3 today because I was trying really hard to get at least my passenger seat and console back in (running rest of the interior wires, and also wiring up the miniDSP). If it isn't, I am sure I would just have to buy a short amount. Don't worry about the ring terminals since there are some on a few of the wires. I'll pick up some more.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I had an accident while driving my wife's car today. Luckily I was alone but I was rear ended. Our car just needs a rear bumper, however the other car is totaled. Their airbags went off and their windshield is no longer a part of the car. I got off very easy. Ours was barely hurt.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks like you won! Everyone is ok?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I'm good and the 2 in the car that hit me were ok too. I started to panic when I couldn't find our insurance card though. The officer was pretty cool though. He let me call insurance company to verify that there was insurance on it so he didn't have to do a ticket


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

how hard did they hit u to total their car? better have the frame checked just in case


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

They weren't very gentle. I never heard and tires squeal to stop. It'll be going to a body shop when we are back home. We are in Wichita until tomorrow. Courtney was feeling my shoulders tonight and my right side is a noticeable difference higher than my left. Dr might be in near future too


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man. I hope everything works out with you and the car. Health is more important so I would go to the doctor asap even if it turns out to be nothing...


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

If interested...I have a JL Stealthbox that came out of my 05 Suburban for sale. I used an Infinity 1052W in it, I'll sell the Stealthbox with or without the woofer. Let me know.




Brian_smith06 said:


> I'm going with it based on what I think will fit. I may step up and do a 10 or 12 though if I can get it to fit. I know a 10 will since that's what they use in the jl stealthbox but do I want to go to that much trouble is the question. I have the power to throw at whatever though


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh lord yes how much?

And yes health is much more important. Finally took my shirt off and it is starting to yellow so I anticipate a nice bruise soon


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Oh lord yes how much?
> 
> And yes health is much more important. Finally took my shirt off and it is starting to yellow so I anticipate a nice bruise soon


I know im not ur mother. But an impact strong enough to make a bruise on your shoulder could wreak havoc on your neck. You may be in some pain tomorrow.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Oh lord yes how much?


$200 shipped for the Stealthbox. $250 shipped with the woofer. Both are in excellent condition, no issues at all.

There's one on feebay right now, ending in about 45 minutes and it's at 5 bids, $300 + $40 for shipping.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

REGULARCAB said:


> I know im not ur mother. But an impact strong enough to make a bruise on your shoulder could wreak havoc on your neck. You may be in some pain tomorrow.


I appreciate your concern and anticipate some pain tomorrow. I talked to my mom earlier and she did say to not be a typical guy, however, that I will be able to tell difference between sore and something wrong. I promised wife dr on Monday if its more than sore


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you feel better.


Sent from under your mom's bed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

mrmill said:


> Hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> Sent from under your mom's bed


I do actually. I think last night was a bit of a "placebo". Woke up today and just feel like I worked my traps last night. I do have a bruise on my leg that I did not anticipate though. I consider myself very lucky.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Alrighty new plans for setup. 

Kenwood ddx770
Front stage. Morel Maximo comps passive until i can afford a processor as well as a better front stage
Sub. Alpine type s 10" in a jl stealth box in console
Front stage amps. ID q700.2 bridged per side. 650 watts per side for a little headroom 
Sub amp. ID q1200.1 running @1 ohm and again extreme headroom 

I suppose this kind of headroom isn't really necessary so may just use both 700.2 amps. One on front providing 175 per side and 650 to sub 


I'm just glad I figured out a way to get amps to fit

I also have some left over deadener from my old car so going to start on the doors with it until I can afford some more.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope you post your thoughts on the Maximos when you get em hooked up. Ive always wondered.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I found them on eBay today for 140 shipped and I like that price so going to give them a shot. It's a shame I hadn't gotten in on it when they were 80 a set.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

where did you decide to mount your amps?? mine are under the center console....i just need to cut an access hole so i can make adjustments without taking the truck apart.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

They are going to go under the second row. However with me having captains back there part of it will be visible so I'm going go build something to cover it and do a tan textured paint so it'll look factory. 

I'd like to do center console but that's where the stealthbox is going. Not sure how much space that'll leave plus my amps are little large.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also driving to my parents tomorrow and will finally be able to work on vehicle. Going to install this underneath vehicle to shield heat and hopefully some sound. I have it laying around so why not..

http://store-80eqw2y3.mybigcommerce.c thermal om/1-sheet-of--block/


I also have some spectrum sludge I'm going to put in wheel wells. Once it cures I'm going to do a layer of luxury liner pro. 

Also getting remote start installed this weekend  just in time for winter to be over :/


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

sounds like a good plan


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally some progress. I've been waiting 3 weeks for my wiring harness to arrive!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Open Box Alpine SWS 1023D 10" Subwoofer 093276620959 | eBay

Just ordered sub as well. Not the greatest but will work for what I need. Especially at 60 shipped


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Having used both Flutes and Maximos in the Tahoe. I'd say stick with your flutes.
I ran Maximos off a Massive NX5 bridged, your SINGLE ID should have plenty of headroom for them.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh I won't be getting rid of them. Worst case for them they will end up being used for rear fill. That being said after installing my head unit today the sound is soooooo much better. I currently have the flutes being run off head unit and overall content. It is lacking volume for sure but I think once the stealth box and sub get here I will be happy. 

I was just thinking that comp set due to low cost and the simplicity of running passive since I currently have no processing


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So we got a few things done on it today

got the remote start/accessories put on it today 


and applied the second skin thermal block

before



after which is super hard to see but I applied it from about a foot from the headers all the way to the rear of the exhaust. Im not sure how much sound it'll block but im sure it'll absorb some heat. I didn't notice heat getting through before however itll never be a problem


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife helping out with thermal block.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't complain about that!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Alright ive been racking my brain trying to figure out what the space under the vehicle you have there like a Jiffy Lube is called. Either I want one.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

It is out at my dads shop. Its his oil pit. That thing is wonderful for this!!

Also checked differential and everything under there with my dad. Super handy


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> oil pit


There it is. Ill be able to sleep now tonight


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Haha. Before my dad had his shop it was used to work on semi's so its a pretty decent size. I wish he had a lift but that's a pretty penny. He is more of a tow truck driver that does some repairs for select people. Mostly police officers


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Deadened the hood. No it didn't need it but I had material so why not



Also did a hood liner to absorb heat/sound


I put 3/4 of a gallon of spectrum sludge in wheel wells. Once it cures I will apply a layer of luxury liner pro 


Also started the big 3 today. The distro accepts dual 1/0 inputs and dual 1/0 out.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what did u attach that distro to?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I used an l bracket. It's attached to the fuse box. I carefully drilled 2 holes and bolted it to it.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks good man. Keeping an eye on this thread to see how it goes. I have a 04 Yukon XL


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

YukonXL said:


> Looks good man. Keeping an eye on this thread to see how it goes. I have a 04 Yukon XL


Nice. What do you have done to yours? Or plan to do?


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

nice work thusfar....my distro is in the same place, seemed logical


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup that's just the perfect place on gm trucks. Mine is there too. Another little note I've found with having two of these with the same interior. The glove box latch will rattle, I just put PE sticky backed one inch foam up against the air box behind the glove box, no more rattles and you get a nice positive feel when closing it.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> Yup that's just the perfect place on gm trucks. Mine is there too. Another little note I've found with having two of these with the same interior. The glove box latch will rattle, I just put PE sticky backed one inch foam up against the air box behind the glove box, no more rattles and you get a nice positive feel when closing it.


 Got any pics of what you are talking about here? Trying to picture where in my head.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Nice. What do you have done to yours? Or plan to do?


When I got it both drivers side speakers were shot, so I threw in some RE 6.5c components in the front and rear doors, a JVC double din, and a RE sex10d2 on a JBL bp600.1 and left it like that for a little while. I just got done doing some fuel economy/power upgrades and some exterior upgrades. Now it is time to address the audio once again. Plan is a deadening the doors, make some angled baffles for the woofer, and relocate the tweeter to the A pillars. Then a custom "factory looking" center console to hold my RE 10 downfire.

What are your plans for your tahoe?

Also do your rear AC controls and dome light in that pod rattle? Mine does and I haven't quite figured out how to address it.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sub was just dropped off. For the 60 I paid for it I like it. Had my eye on several others but for the cost I couldnt pass up. Especially with it being new


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is a picture of what has been done to mine in terms of fuel mileage. It has an aem cold air intake. It actually came with vehicle. Saved me 300 bucks . When we finally move back to the Kansas city area I plan on having an eco tune done to it. 


My plans in terms of audio are 
Kenwood ddx770 (installed)
Front stage (undecided) found a pair of new old stock type x components on eBay for a resonable price. Reviews say they lack some midbass but with me having sub up front I think that'll help compensate
Sub (alpine type s in a jl audio stealthbox in console)
Amps 2x image dynamics 700.2 and 1 1200.1
Rear fill may happen but I will just use my silver flute mids since I already have them 
Still need to get more deadener to do doors. I have 4 sheets of damplifier pro but I'm a firm believer in overkill and imo that's not enough to do a single door. I'm eyeballing some stinger. I like the price on it and while specs on it are not up to par with second skin for the price it doesnt bother me. 

Tomorrow I'm doing a layer of luxury liner pro in wheel wells. The spectrum sludge will be dry enough by then


Also regcab is right. My glove box does that and drives me nuts!!!


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

I would checkout toostuborntofail's thread on deadener. (spelled it wrong I know). He has lots of testing and data for ya. You may as well make an informed decision if you have a made the purchase yet.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Here is a picture of what has been done to mine in terms of fuel mileage. It has an aem cold air intake. It actually came with vehicle. Saved me 300 bucks . When we finally move back to the Kansas city area I plan on having an eco tune done to it.
> 
> 
> My plans in terms of audio are
> ...


Awesome, sounds like you have a good plan together. Yea I just got done with a cold air intake, 2005+ electric fans, and a blackbear performance laptop tune and it drives like a different truck. Also did a Borla muffler to give it just a little more roar to it. I dont have any actual documented MPG gains as I am not fond of dropping $100+ each time to fill up my 31 gallon tank lol. But as far as my daily commute my $40 seems to last a couple days longer than it used to driving the same amount.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I may look into a muffler. How much louder is it? I would like to keep it as factory sounding in terms of loud. I don't mind it getting a little deeper though


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

From everything I have read the muffler doesn't actually do anything for our trucks. Some say it does. Most will say the stock flows more than adequate for our engines. So it's mostly for sound. Just pick one you like the most. Mine as a quiet aggressive tone while accelerating and once you reach a cruising rpm it mostly disappears. That is what I wanted so I am pretty happy with it. 

Sorry I feel like I derailed this thread. Back to topic have you used one of those type s subs before? I haven't.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice truck. Those are one of the more forgiving vehicles for aftermarket gear all around for sure, and the system plan sounds good so far.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm I may just wait until my dad gets a totalled car at his lot that becomes his and then make it mine  he may actually have some 40 series flowmasters sitting around? Oh well not highest on my priority list right now. 

I have never heard a type s sub before. Looks to be a decent quality though. It feels good to me. Its a shame it'll be downfiring in console and will never be seen. Cone is pretty. I did hear some type s comps today and they did not sound good. Imo. For such little output they got harsh quick. I did get offered a job at that shop though. If it werent a 70 mile round trip I would have taken them up. However moving in about 3 months and dont really want to start a new job then leave them hanging. Wish I could go back to school now though. Going back for physical therapy. Well physical therapy assistant. Once o get hired somewhere they can pay for the rest of schooling


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Thats the nice thing about the health care field. Once you get a job there is almost always someone to help with education.

I know the 4.3 needs the back pressure from a somewhat restrictive muffler to produce torque. So you are basically just trading torque for horspower.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

REGULARCAB said:


> Thats the nice thing about the health care field. Once you get a job there is almost always someone to help with education.
> 
> I know the 4.3 needs the back pressure from a somewhat restrictive muffler to produce torque. So you are basically just trading torque for horspower.


I used to have a 95 with the 4.3 and your right about the back pressure.
The 4.8/5.3/6.0 dont have this problem however the factory muffler flows well so by changing it you dont actually gain any performance until your in the 450hp+ range.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I have (decided) on another set of comps Zapco zsl 165. They are only 115 shipped so will allow me to get them sooner than later. 


Also checked on wheel wells tonight and spectrum has gotten very solid. Tomorrow I will put back together and apply mlv


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So I learned something interesting yesterday about that Tahoe and why it may have been a repo. The old owner may have been involved in an armed robbery and this may have been the getaway vehicle. :/ needless to say in not overly thrilled about the news but explains why I ended up getting it so cheap


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That backstory alone doubles the value of the vehicle!:laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally finished up wheel wells today. That layer of mlv was a beeotch to get to fit but I got it finally. Took vehicle for a test drive and it did help quite a bit. I get 0 noise up until about 50. Even then its mostly engine noise. Overall I'm happy but I didn't think it would be as much work as it was. Also need to order a few clips. I broke a few. Oh well they're uber cheap on eBay


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Any pictures of the mlv on the wheels Wells? I'm curious how you got it to conform to their shape. Also im interested in the back story of your truck as well haha


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't get any pics of the mlv but it was a pita to get it to fit again. I had to makes the holes a little larger on the cover to get the pins to go back in. Granted you can't tell once pins are back in. It was luxury liner pro I used so overall easy to work with. I couldn't imagine using something more stiff for this. 

But to get it to fit I used cover as a template and cut to that shape and glued it down. I used half a sheet of llp. Those covers are super flipping heavy now though.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

tear that thing apart may be hidden money


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ha that would be so nice! Maybe when I pull console I will find a buck or two?


----------



## mike_mn (Feb 19, 2014)

FYI, I found an inexpensive alternative to the stealth box and MTX center console, only $129. Should fit your Alpine well, depending on what volume you need for it, looks like the box is .48cuft
2007 to 2013 GMC Yukon Chevy Tahoe Console Hidden Box Enclosure 8 10 Subwoofer | eBay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Decided I'm going to sell most of my stuff off. I am unemployed and the money would be nice right now. Unemployment should be kicking in soon but lord knows on that 

Keeping headunit and silverflutes but other than that I want it all gone


Considering selling vehicle as well. Its just not good on gas mileage and money is too tight to drive it


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Bummer man.. was looking forward to what you had in store.
Cant deny the mpg's.. I've always been around 15mpg for the last 4.5 yrs no matter what


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

mike_mn said:


> FYI, I found an inexpensive alternative to the stealth box and MTX center console, only $129. Should fit your Alpine well, depending on what volume you need for it, looks like the box is .48cuft
> 2007 to 2013 GMC Yukon Chevy Tahoe Console Hidden Box Enclosure 8 10 Subwoofer | eBay


Just to point it out, but that box is for the next newer body style...and only the trucks with the Bose dash. (Typically the SUV's, Avalanche and "All-Terrain" edition Sierras AFAIK).

Jay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Talked everything over with the wife today and she wants me to keep everything. She knows how much this all means to me. Lord she is great. 

That being said. I received the stealthbox in the mail today and I have to say it feels kind of cheap to me. For something with an msrp as high as that you'd think it would be constructed better. Aesthetically I think it looks great but feels super thin to me. I still think I will use it though. I'm going to do a layer of damplifier pro inside as well as 2 pounds of polyfill. What do you all think? I also have some left over ccf. Would that benefit me at all or would I be wasting material I should use to isolate things later?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

try it first


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Talked everything over with the wife today and she wants me to keep everything. She knows how much this all means to me. Lord she is great.
> 
> That being said. I received the stealthbox in the mail today and I have to say it feels kind of cheap to me. For something with an msrp as high as that you'd think it would be constructed better. Aesthetically I think it looks great but feels super thin to me. I still think I will use it though. I'm going to do a layer of damplifier pro inside as well as 2 pounds of polyfill. What do you all think? I also have some left over ccf. Would that benefit me at all or would I be wasting material I should use to isolate things later?


If there are any big voids between the actual box and the outside layer I would consider taping everything up really well and shooting some expanding foam in there to stiffen things up.

You have pics of the bottom side of those things? I have always been curious.

I am glad the build is still on. Good women can see when something makes ya happy and be a little flexible or talk you into continuing if its you that thought it was a bad idea. Its a good thing.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ill take some pics. Ill be honest its not as bad as I thought. I think I was trying to convince myself it was crap since I was getting rid of it


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Ill take some pics. Ill be honest its not as bad as I thought. I think I was trying to convince myself it was crap since I was getting rid of it


:laugh: I do that


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is it a JL Stealthbox, or a custom fit enclosure *like* a stealthbox?

Jay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jl stealhbox


I was being too harsh earlier. It is a good box. Jl makes amazing products. I wish I could afford to load it with the w3 it calls for as well as getting some jl amps.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

After adding deadener


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh hey, that looks like honest fiberglass. Is that correct? Should be a good box.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah it's glass. It's pretty nice. Im super excited to install it. Still using my id 1200.1 on it. I can wire up @ 1 or 4. Thinking 4. 1 ohm is 1200 watts and that is 4 times the rms. he'll 4 is twice. I'm thinking twice is perfect. I usually aim for twice 

Also considering selling/trading for a 600.1. Only issue is then I wouldn't have all modded amps anymore


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finished up big 3 today


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Love that blue wire. Would match my truck nicely


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ill be honest. I have used several different shades of blue 1/0 and stinger is by far my favorite.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ordered some comps. They are on the low end but for what I paid they will work just fine. If I don't like them I can sell and not take a huge loss. I will eventually go active but for now these will do 

Hertz dsk165.3
Hertz DSK 165 3 Two Way System New | eBay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Why my wife won't let me sell my amps. They're special


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is how I plan to mount two of my amps. I will put my third amp in the console if I can get it to fit. It just depends on if the stealth box will allow one to fit. If not I might be in the market for an ID 600.1 I could get all three to fit width wise then. I would them just build a cover with tan carpet so it'll look factory ish


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

speakers are here. These tweeters are tiny!! Overall build quality is good. They are def not up there with the id xs comps I ran or even the silver flutes but for a comp set I got for 90 shipped bnib I can't complain.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also got started on mounting the amps today. This is how far I got. Please ignore the mess. It is bad! I plan to clean that carpet where it is super dirty before I go any further. My game plan for the weekend is to get sub installed and playing. So I still need to run 1/0 from front to the back and pull center console out. My wife is away tomorrow all day with her high school students for contest so I will have all day  car may not be put back together by end of weekend but as long as the sub is playing I will be happy


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ran into a snag today. Go figure. I started to take interior apart so I could install stealthbox and run all of my wiring and in order to get front seats out I need an e12 socket for the rear bolts. The front took a 15mm and I was under the impression the rear were 12mm. Alas they are not and I did not get much done today. I have also decided once I get console and seats out I'm going to clean the carpet up. Attempting to work on car today it really bothered me how bad it is. 

I will be getting carpet cleaner tomorrow as well as my e12 socket. As long as sears has one in stock. Fingers crossed

On the plus side I did get Bluetooth Mic installed.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

I forget he sizes but you can use 12point sockets on the seat bolts. Instead of the reverse torx

I think it's 15mm 12pt up front? And 7/16 12pt for the rears


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Why my wife won't let me sell my amps. They're special


I was there when Matt did that amp. Got to watch him sign/draw on the cover.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

YukonXL said:


> I forget he sizes but you can use 12point sockets on the seat bolts. Instead of the reverse torx
> 
> I think it's 15mm 12pt up front? And 7/16 12pt for the rears


I could not for the life of me get the 12 to work. I feel like it just stripped the head of the bolt :/ the 11 seemed to grab it the best for me. 



PureDynamics said:


> I was there when Matt did that amp. Got to watch him sign/draw on the cover.


These amps are the bomb diggity. It's a shame I'm using them in what I'm calling a low budget install. They deserve much better.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

PureDynamics said:


> I was there when Matt did that amp. Got to watch him sign/draw on the cover.


were u there when he did mine lol and supposedly caught it on fire


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

I was not there that day, I do remember the picture.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Did some cleaning today 

After gutting interior


After using vacuum






After using a can of blue coral.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Test fitted stealth box too 



Had to cut carpet to get it to fit but it's snug. Tomorrow I will drill 2 holes in floor to bolt it in. Little nervous about that


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

looks good....the carpet looks like new


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks. It's on it's way. Tonight when my wife goes to bed I'm going to start working on leather. Hoping to hear sub tomorrow. I'm picking up some more speaker wire band some 4 gauge tomorrow. 

Game plan is to have most of the amp rack done by the weekend. At least get the base completed. I'll eventually build a cover over it all


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

It's looking good. Funny how dirty that carpet can get Huh. Mine is actually really clean. Except the previous owners had to spill a bottle of bleach in the back. There's no getting that out. 

Question. What is the height on the front of the stealth box where it meets the lower dash?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

There's a darn bleach spot on mine under the rear driver side. I finally saw it today and gave myself a face palm. I was super happy with how clean it came overall though. Might go over it one more time so I know I did the best I could. I found out from the tow lot it was stored at before I bought it that it had been snowed in while they had it. One of the windows didn't get rolled up. It looks damn good now considering 

I will get you those measurements tomorrow.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife went to bed so i brought the rear seats inside to clean. Can you tell a difference?  sorry for ipad photo. My phone died and don't want to wake the wife up getting charger


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

How How those die hard batteries?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

That seat cleaned up real nice!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

cerwinvega_fan said:


> How How those die hard batteries?


They are great. They are a forum favorite over here. 




Golden Ear said:


> That seat cleaned up real nice!


I was shocked. I didn't realize the leather was going to get that light. Its going to be like a new car once I'm done


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, the carpet and the seats look way better.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Madi decided she wanted to help out


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

She looks surprised you had the camera handy. lol

Jay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Took a little break and got on facebook to see that my sister had my niece and nephews Easter pics done. Love these little guys


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

double post


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh man... Easter is almost here... Dang.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Started on camera today. Got it all wired up, however, my drill died when I got to the back. Frustrating but can finish tomorrow. Was surprised with picture quality since I only paid 35 shipped.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking good!!!! great job on those seats.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Once I get it aimed I'm done with it. Also got 2 runs of 1/0 through the firewall today. Still need to run through car though. That's going to be a b****


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Haha yea maybe just a tad crooked.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I had to rush the mounting portion. Since I'm unemployed I bring my wife lunch everyday and I lost track of time this morning


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I did a test run with the sub in place and if I could gt rid of the rattles it would be great but it rattles the entire dash. :/ I'm considering selling of stealth box and doing something out back. I did some placement with the sub and even 6 inches back from dash it sounds 100x's better 


Going to do some more playing when it's not midnight and I can actually see.


Also had an id 700.2 bridged so had 650 watts on tap. May have been too much for the sub


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Well that sucks. I hate plastic rattles lol. Is there room for the box to move inside the console? I am hoping since my sub will be under the arm rest and not right under the dash that won't be a problem for me. What do you think? But I will be running a RE sex10 @ 700.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here are the directions for the part I'm wondering if I'm doing wrong. I didn't cut as much carpet as they did so that could be part of the problem. Today the wife and I are having a date day. Should be able to play with it more tomorrow or Monday


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also with your sub being back that far it should be ok in terms of dash rattles. I pulled enclosure out to play with placement and as long as it wasn't that close to dash all was good. 

This is making me wonder if I should do a rear quarter panel sub though. Or if I should just use one of my jl w3 subs out back and have it easily removable if we ever need third row. Guess I could play with that as well. I still have one in an enclosure


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

My sub is in a ported box in the back. Honestly I need more bass, I seems to have a hard time travelling all the way to the front. I'm hoping moving it to the center console with help with that. However im pretty sure you can fit a 10w3 behind the stock grill in the rear quarter panel. It can be done with wood or fiberglass. I think it would be easier and fit better with fiberglass though.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

My personal preference was that a 10 was not enough in the back of my Tahoe. I tried a few different 10s, even ported, but wasn't satisfied until I out a 12 back there.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I do have a 12 idmax just needs a recone. Wiring it at 1 ohm on m id1200 would be perfect. That is one of my favorite subs. My wife just doesn't care for the overall volume it puts out. 

I have a few tricks I'm going to try before giving up though. I'm determined to get stealthbox to work.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wife let me work on box tonight. I got the holes drilled and did some damplifier pro. I tried putting bolts in enclosure but just cant get my hands in there to put one in. The passenger side wasn't too difficult but there is a lot in the way on driver side. Really wishing I had my parents oil pit for this! Going to try again tomorrow when its light outside.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Sweet, does the box fit better without the carpet and padding? Seems like alot of work for a JL audio product lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah you have to cut the carpet. It's actually in the directions. And it is a lot of work for this product. I don't think they're all this silly.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sub finally installed correctly and I must say that im pretty impressed by it. It plays much deeper than I anticipated and has plenty of output. 

Today I had my wife help me. I had her come outside and adjust the box so I could get the bolt into it. She was very helpful. I also purchased a longer bolt today because the other one just didn't seem to have enough meat on it. I taped the bolt/washer to the socket and away I went. I did that since I kept dropping it yesterday. The rattles are not nearly as bad now but some are still present which is too be expected


Now I can finally get back to other parts of the install. While I would like to start by fixing rattles in dash I think my wife has other plans. She has been giving me some pretty dirty looks about the seats still in living room so thinking those should probably be next


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Haha I know how that goes. Well awesome glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> ....
> She has been giving me some pretty dirty looks about the seats still in living room so thinking those should probably be next


remember happy wife happy life....


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

quietfly said:


> remember happy wife happy life....


Oh I agree and they'll be going in car today. However our two cats have loved them. Our youngest cat likes to hop from seat to seat and they have both taken naps on them


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Got the front stage in today and I have to admit for a $90 comp set I'm super impressed. My wife who is a vocal music teacher approves of them. They blend super well with the sub. I even did a half ass install on them. 

Tweeters in a pillars off axis, mids in kicks off axis.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Do your pillars come stock with tweets or did you have to do it? I'm having some pillars done for my Tahoe so that I can get mids and tweets in them.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mine came stock with them. I currently just have them attached to the front with 2 sided tape. Was going to play with placement. 

Do you have any pics of your pillars being worked on? I really want a 3 way front. If it looks stock ish wife might allow it


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

I have only seen one mid and tweet up high that looked stock, and it was tweets off axis a pillars and the midrange in the dash under a grill aiming up. Do the Bose tweets aim to the glass or directly towards each other?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Towards glass. I didn't expect the tweeter firing towards the glass to sound good but it does. I actually like this set better than the id xs65's I had in my cavalier. Different car though.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Mine came stock with them. I currently just have them attached to the front with 2 sided tape. Was going to play with placement.
> 
> Do you have any pics of your pillars being worked on? I really want a 3 way front. If it looks stock ish wife might allow it


No pics as the haven't been done yet. I'm in the same boat as far as the wife goes. They should look pretty stock and not impede visibility at all. That's how I compromised for her to let me have them done. Will get you some pics when the time comes.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

quietfly said:


> remember *no* wife happy life....


Fixed. 

Jay


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh okay. Yea my tweeters swivel, so if I were to relocate them to the Apillars then they could either aim directly at each other or towards the glass. I am thinking to move them there to slightly tone them down and to help raise the soundstage.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Got some work done today! Finally got them mounted under the seats. Wiring is still a mess but will fix that later. I was just happy go finally get something done


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome! Those just barely fit under the buckets lol. Gotta love actually getting something done


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I know my wife is happy. I finally got all of the seats out of the living room


And yeah they barely fit. I just wish I could squeeze my third one in there hover even with a bench seat the car isn't wide enough


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

making progress is always a great feeling


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is there any room to stack the amps? If not you may be able to fit the 3rd amp in the back where the stock sub used to be on the 00-02 models.


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Looking good Brian! You reminded me that I need to update my log. I got all my interior back in as well the other day. It's a great feeling


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't stack them. They would fit but then set rubs the top amp and I don't want to ruin the finish. I'm sure I could probably fit one in the back. If I ever get to run active in this vehicle I will give it a shot. However have been eyeballing a jl 250/1 or 500/1 for the future as well. Thinking 250 would be enough. I currently have 650 on tap to suband have gain all the way down and still have ample volume


Looking forward to your build Jpf. How's that solid audio amp working out for you?


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

It's working great! It's running my 2 way nicely. I have everything in the truck but one of the pillars is not finished(and I'm getting a new set of tweeters just to try something different, so I'll be building new pillars with the ones I got from the junkyard). I built a rack for the amp in the back to go under the rear bench seat.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad to hear that


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Console is finally back in the vehicle! 3 sheets of damplifier pro and 2 sheets of overkill later. I'm super impressed with the sound now that console is in. 0 rattles as well  it's snug


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Mine came stock with them. I currently just have them attached to the front with 2 sided tape. Was going to play with placement.
> 
> Do you have any pics of your pillars being worked on? I really want a 3 way front. If it looks stock ish wife might allow it


Do you have the tweeters in the factory location pointing into the windshield? 

I'm just starting to order parts for my 04.5 gmc 2500 so the same up front, this is my going to be my first car audio build since high school~1997. Have you done any deadening of the front doors yet?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I do have the tweeters in the a pillars aimed at windshield. I do actually like them there. As for the doors I have not done any deadening yet. Once I do, I plan to do probably 40 square feet of deadener per front door as well as a layer of mlv. The doors could use some love.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is the dash all back together. I left the cup holder part out so you could see how tight of a fit that enclosure is.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

nice!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

quietfly said:


> nice!!!


Thanks. Now if I could just talk the wife into letting me get a dsp and I could glass it into that tip storage compartment below ac controls.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

that is a tight fit....i pull my cupholder and i can see the glow from my amp....i'm glad you worked out the vibration issues.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

There are still a few vibration issues. One of which is the glovebox. I have a plan of attack for that already. Looks like that handle is an issue for a lot of people. The other issue is the cupholder. Which I'm sure the only way to resolve that is to not put anything in there. I'm guilty of putting coins in there.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Do you have any other pics of the stealthbox install? I'm trying to figure out how to build a box for my sundown sd8 in the console.


----------



## YukonXL (Mar 7, 2014)

My main rattles are from the overhead dome lights and AC controls. I'm surprised yours aren't rattling as well. Anyways hows the install coming?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

555nova said:


> Do you have any other pics of the stealthbox install? I'm trying to figure out how to build a box for my sundown sd8 in the console.


Unfortunately I was not good at taking the pics of that install. I will say it was fun though. If you go to jls site it will give some pretty good instructions 



YukonXL said:


> My main rattles are from the overhead dome lights and AC controls. I'm surprised yours aren't rattling as well. Anyways hows the install coming?


Install is coming along pretty good. I do have a few rattles. My overhead thing rattles and is pretty annoying. I did start working on some of the rattling issues today. Started with my driver door panel. Its been driving me nuts! I did a layer of ccf in places I thought were the trouble spots. Worked super well! I still plan to do a solid layer of deadener on the door panel but until then I'm content. Also had an issue with the front left part of dash. I pulled the a pillar and shoved some ccf under there as well. Worked like a charm. Also played with glovebox today as well. The handle has been super annoying. I've honestly been driving with it open so it doesn't make any noise. Today per regcabs suggestion I pulled glovebox out and did a few layers of ccf back there. Now the vibrations are 90% gone. I pretty much only get them when I drive on a brick road or I'm really jamming to some music. I'm moving back to city in less than a month so brick roads won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice work on the install. Did you have to cut the metal behind the head unit for it to fit? I have an 04 Suburban and am installing a Kenwood ddx471hd.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I just had to trim some of the plastic back there and she fit right in.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not much of an update but bought some old school fosgate y adapters so I can run a q700.2 on each side of my comp set. I do plan to run active in time but figured since I have the amps anyway why not. 

Worst case I have always wanted some fosgate gamma wire


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also got a new friend. Her name is Attila.Our cat of 15 years passed away on December 20th.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

can you measure from the top of stealthbox to the where the front and back of the cupholder clips in for me?

Wondering how I can squeeze another 500/5 in there . I'm thinking stacked amps there should be pretty similar in height to the enclosure you have..


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I will have to take a look tomorrow but I'm pretty sure somebody had a build on here with 2 slash amps stacked


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks

Treetop did stack some 300/2s. He also cut out the carpet , and removed the track & wiring to the bose amp. My rack sits on top of of the carpet and track. Hoping I can pull it off still with minimal additional modding.


----------



## nervepain (Dec 10, 2010)

I was thinking about using that stealthbox at one time, then I looked at the install guide. Are you using a 10w3 or another sub? Is it worth the work it takes to install the box? I have an 06 silverado ext cab and have been curious about the output.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm sure it's worth the work. And the cost to some people. However since yours is a ext cab why not just go with a under seat box?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm using an alpine type s in it. I got the enclosure unloaded for 200 and the sub for 60. Was shooting for a budget substage. I love it and think ite worth the work for that upfront bass 


That being said I'm considering selling my hoe. I got a new job that requires a bit of a commute. May end up with my wifes 09 g6 and her get a new(er) small suv. 

If I end up with g6 I will be doing oncore everything. 2 15s ib powered by an id q1200.1 and a uh6 set active off my 700's with alpine double din and probably h800 processing


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

ballistic1350 said:


> Sounds like fun.


If it happens it'll def be fun 




Coppertone said:


> Congrats on the new job.


Thank you. I'm pretty excited. Its my first salary job so now my wife and I will be living more comfortably and by that I mean actually putting money in savings and not living paycheck to paycheck. Our goal is to own our first home within 2 years and start trying to conceive our first child in a year.


----------



## nervepain (Dec 10, 2010)

YukonXL04 said:


> I'm sure it's worth the work. And the cost to some people. However since yours is a ext cab why not just go with a under seat box?


I have a molded storage box under the seats for work. I never wanted a tool box in the bed since I like to go camping and use either a truck tent or a camper shell depending on what toys I have at the time.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So considering getting more amps. Basically it would have me setup for a 3 way front when that time comes.

Considering getting a pair of ID q600.1 amps. I would run them on my front stage for the time being. 1 per side and then when I get a processor I can run one per midbass and use a modded 700 for mids and the other for tweeters.

I really want the 600's so I can fit both with a 1200 under one of the captains in the second row.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Get to work on the hoe this weekend. Unfortunately it's not audio related. It has been overheating lately and losing a lot of fluid through the overflow so get to fix that

Installing a new thermostat and while I'm in there I figure go ahead and flush radiator. Also going to install a new belt and pulley. Pretty sure the belt is the original and with 150k better safe than sorry aka maintenance 

Also it appears that I have a cracked windshield washer fluid reservoir so going to fix that too. 

Sad this isn't audio related(waiting until June for Oncore) but excited I actually get to work on it.

Also plan to put new shocks and tires on before the winter


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like I finally get to run active again! woot woot. just posted my current deck for sale on facebook and over lunch plan to post an alpine amp I have and some batteries and new deck can be ordered!

More details soon on which deck


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Gotta show it a little tlc every once in a while lol. So did you end up getting the new job?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Got her cheap and the maintenance I have done after owning for a year equates to maybe one car payment so well worth it. 

I did get that job. Been there going on 3 months. 


Additions coming to hoe are as follows
new deck getting ordered on Friday pioneer 4700 something or other. Its an active double din. 

Then oncore uh6 comp set in June when it comes out. Wife is going go let me do that and get some deadener for the doors. Finally getting back on track now that I plan to keep the hoe for probably 2 more years


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Alrighty thinking out loud here with how I plan to deaden my doors. around july so I will have more time to plan

Going to try out the knukonceptz deadener. It appears to have done well in the deadener thread on here. 

getting 
Kno Knoise Kolossus Edition Car Kit 35sq ft
gallon of second skin spectrum
and currently have a few sheets of luxury liner pro

plans are 
1. fill the beams in the front doors with second skin spectrum and allow to cure.(butyl rope would probably work just as well?) 
2. Followed by a solid layer of deadener on the outer door skin. 
3. Next I plan to wrap the rods in the doors with a tech flex or flex loom so I can get a good seal on the door with deadener. 
4. do a solid layer of on the outer skin and probably 2 layers around where the mid will be. 
5.Get some metal flashing with ccf on the backside and attach with self tappers
6. Lastly I plan to do a layer of mlv to finish that part off. 
7. ccf and deadener to be applied where needed on door panel


I prefer the overkill method with deadening if you couldn't tell. The rest of the car I will be utilizing the 25% method but I will potentially have 650 watts on tap per door so figure do this once and do it right


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Congrats on getting the job!

That sounds alot like how I plan to deaden my doors minus the spectrum. Should work well.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oddly enough this is still less than I used on my old car. I believe I had around 50 square feet of deadener per door and that was in a cavalier 


I also get to live about a week and a half with no radio in the car. Im meeting up with somebody who is buying my current double din tonight and wife said I cant order new one until Friday when she gets paid. Unless I get enough money by then to cover full cost of deck. Hopefully he buys the battery I'm selling as well. That'll almost get me there.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I get about a week of this crap


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like the perfect spot for an iPad mini

What hu are you going with? I'm going to be changing me out from the alpine w910 (which I'll be selling) to a pio 4100nex


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Golden Ear said:


> Looks like the perfect spot for an iPad mini
> 
> What hu are you going with? I'm going to be changing me out from the alpine w910 (which I'll be selling) to a pio 4100nex


Funny you say that. I asked wife where her ipad was last night and told her I needed to head out to my car with it. She gave me a dirty look :/

Im going with the Pioneer AVH 4700bs. I finally get to go active again.  Makes me super happy I never sold my Image amps.

I would be interested in your alpine however the budget wife has given me does not allow an external processor 


Basically all she is letting me do is get my new deck which is to be financed by selling my old deck and some of my audio stash im not using which is understandable. And next month she is letting me get the oncore UH6 comp set and some deadener so I can install correctly. That's my birthday present from her though


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

New deck officially ordered. Cant wait!!!

Pioneer avh x5700bhs


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> New deck officially ordered. Cant wait!!!
> 
> Pioneer avh x5700bhs


I got the same deck. It's been pretty great so far and the DSP functions on it are pretty decent for being such an affordable HU.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I like to hear. I cant wait. I liked my last deck but it just left me wanting more and I couldn't tune anything with it. Now I can actually use my amps how they were intended to be used.

Ordering some seas tweeters soon as well as some deadener so I can install my silver flutes correctly


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> That's what I like to hear. I cant wait. I liked my last deck but it just left me wanting more and I couldn't tune anything with it. Now I can actually use my amps how they were intended to be used.
> 
> Ordering some seas tweeters soon as well as some deadener so I can install my silver flutes correctly


Which flutes do you have? I have the 8's laying around I need to install... what tweeters did you get? Not really happy with my vifa's


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> New deck officially ordered. Cant wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pioneer avh x5700bhs






beerdrnkr said:


> I got the same deck. It's been pretty great so far and the DSP functions on it are pretty decent for being such an affordable HU.



Nice. I got to hear one. Very good esssque. Can you guys confirm FLAC or not through it via USB? I think maybe only the x100NEX models will do it but thought I'd ask. 

Sub'd to watch the build. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

YukonXL04 said:


> Which flutes do you have? I have the 8's laying around I need to install... what tweeters did you get? Not really happy with my vifa's


I have the 4 ohm 6.5 from my old car. Loved them. I plan to order some seas prestige tweeters. Wife wants me to wait until next month on that though due to moving to a bigger apartment in 2 weeks. 


Babs said:


> Nice. I got to hear one. Very good esssque. Can you guys confirm FLAC or not through it via USB? I think maybe only the x100NEX models will do it but thought I'd ask.
> 
> Sub'd to watch the build.
> 
> ...


I can't confirm this


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I have the 4 ohm 6.5 from my old car. Loved them. I plan to order some seas prestige tweeters. Wife wants me to wait until next month on that though due to moving to a bigger apartment in 2 weeks.


Got a model number on those seas tweets? Have you used them before?

are you still planning on buying those oncor components?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Seas tweeters im planning and haven't used before. From what ive read they are pretty stellar. If I didn't plan to run oncore I would step up and get in on Erin's scanspeak group buy 
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

I still plan to run oncore however Eric said its looking more like September for release and I would like an upgrade now


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Head unit was shipped today and ordered a bunch of speaker wire and mdf rings today so I can do a better install this time around and no more water damaged mids! Yes I plan to treat the mdf prior to installation 

All I have left to order(yeah right) is some deadener for the doors and my seas tweeters. I plan to just run the hertz tweeters for the time being active and swap out the hertz mids with the silver flutes I have from my last install. Things are finally shaping up.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Babs said:


> Nice. I got to hear one. Very good esssque. Can you guys confirm FLAC or not through it via USB? I think maybe only the x100NEX models will do it but thought I'd ask.
> 
> Sub'd to watch the build.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I believe only the newer NEX units play FLAC files.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Seas tweeters im planning and haven't used before. From what ive read they are pretty stellar. If I didn't plan to run oncore I would step up and get in on Erin's scanspeak group buy
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/
> 
> I still plan to run oncore however Eric said its looking more like September for release and I would like an upgrade now


I've got a set just occupying drawer space if you wanted to try the aluminum version on the cheap.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

pm sent on some twiddlers


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

TORTURE!!!!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Great work so far! I'm looking forward to your impression on the Silver flutes, I have also read great things, and the mids on my car are going downhill fast, 30 watts rms clarion pro audio watts, gave a thrashing to my so called 100 watt rms Memphis Mclass 6.5" mids lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> TORTURE!!!!!


LOL!! Tick.. Tock.. Tick.. Tock.. Tick....... ....... tock.......


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

Up's usually comes to my house around 5ish PM lol tick tock tick tock


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Luckily im at work anyway so im not sitting by a window waiting 

Also those silver flutes are pretty stellar. They sounded great in my old car. Then again as cheap as they are maybe I was not very critical? Been driving with headphones on past 2 weeks so anything right now is going to sound awesome


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah there are a few DIY gems out there not so well known.. The flutes get more play in here, but I'm also a huge fan of the Tang Band W6-789E.. Awesome low-mass accurate mid that'll belt it out.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Babs said:


> Yeah there are a few DIY gems out there not so well known.. The flutes get more play in here, but I'm also a huge fan of the Tang Band W6-789E.. Awesome low-mass accurate mid that'll belt it out.


just googled and im liking the specs on them as well as price. May have to consider them in the future just to try out?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Luckily im at work anyway so im not sitting by a window waiting
> 
> Also those silver flutes are pretty stellar. They sounded great in my old car. Then again as cheap as they are maybe I was not very critical? Been driving with headphones on past 2 weeks so anything right now is going to sound awesome


Quick! Go home! its been delivered


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what's even more torture is the sb6 that you can't have bwahahahaha


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

The goods. And a very curious kitty


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

HHorsemanwillorsemanwill said:


> what's even more torture is the sb6 that you can't have bwahahahaha


Grrrrr im going to come over and take it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Deck is finally installed and with the exception of the beep I cant seem to turn off I absolutely love it. I was actually considering selling it last night and most of this morning until I took my lunch break today and I decided I can live with it and to stop being a whiny ***** about it. 

Since I have decided to keep it I went ahead and ordered my tweeters today as well. The seas prestige everybody seems to recommend.

Pic of it installed and playing one of my wifes favorite songs. I'm surprised at how well Bluetooth sounds on this deck. My old deck sounded like complete dooky


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So I have been plagued with a little bit of alt noise. It has been there since I had old headunit so I am not blaming this one at all. I have upgraded the ground going to the deck, moved speaker wire, have not moved the rca's yet though.

Big 3 has been done so grounds are upgraded under the hood etc and have a diehard platinum


I have noticed that when I go to roll windows up or down I get hella voltage drop. Do you guys just think my alt is going out and causing alt noise through my radio? I found out the other day that my vehicle came with the smaller of the two options for these cars factory so upgrading to the bigger factory alt is super cheap and planned to do anyway but do you guys think this "could" be the source of my issue?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't know about the source... but I haven't done the big 3. just upgraded the alt to factory dist block. and I am using the factory radio ground, but I don't have any alt noise. 

Also I get the same hella voltage drop on rolling the windows up or down. I hate it. I also get some decent light dimming from just 600rms lol... haven't gotten around to doing big 3, plan to upgrade the alt when this one goes out.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

FYI, I just installed the AVH-X3700 in my '03 Silverado SS and love it as well. Only complaint I have is you have to decide if you want Bluetooth audio or USB. Otherwise it is a multistep process to switch back and forth. It's not a huge deal, but I had planned to leave an ipod hooked up to the USB and use my iPhone for Spotify and Pandora. I too have been plagued with alt noise with my old head unit and this one. Pretty sure it is an amp ground loop. It still makes noise with head unit/RCA's unhooked. I need to do big 3 also.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

YukonXL04 said:


> I don't know about the source... but I haven't done the big 3. just upgraded the alt to factory dist block. and I am using the factory radio ground, but I don't have any alt noise.
> 
> Also I get the same hella voltage drop on rolling the windows up or down. I hate it. I also get some decent light dimming from just 600rms lol... haven't gotten around to doing big 3, plan to upgrade the alt when this one goes out.


do you have the 105 amp alt too? I'm not sure why the 145 wasn't installed on all of these?



Old Skewl said:


> FYI, I just installed the AVH-X3700 in my '03 Silverado SS and love it as well. Only complaint I have is you have to decide if you want Bluetooth audio or USB. Otherwise it is a multistep process to switch back and forth. It's not a huge deal, but I had planned to leave an ipod hooked up to the USB and use my iPhone for Spotify and Pandora. I too have been plagued with alt noise with my old head unit and this one. Pretty sure it is an amp ground loop. It still makes noise with head unit/RCA's unhooked. I need to do big 3 also.


Any pics of that Silverado ss?

I have only done Bluetooth audio thus far. Good to know once I actually hook usb up itll be a pita to switch sources. So far im content with the Bluetooth quality and use spotify for my source.

The ground I am using for my amps is from the battery up front split in a distro to all 3 amps. Wonder if I should do a ground in the rear too and see if that fixes it? I have plenty of 1/0 so wont have to buy anything. 

Also using 1/0 for both power and ground to the rear. I had the wire so figured why not?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> do you have the 105 amp alt too? I'm not sure why the 145 wasn't installed on all of these?


No, I have the 145. also have a smaller pulley for the alt.
But I also added the 05+ electric fans under the hood, so theres another large current draw. Also have a Quad HID projector retrofit too lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm yeah I don't have any of those fun things. I just priced a refurbed 145 amp alt and its only 75 shipped. factor in another 20ish for the belt since the 145 amp has a different size and in theory I should be good. 

My dad has a tow lot. Wonder if he has any out there? lol


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

lol thats not a bad price. 

Ha I know a guy that does stuff similar to that at a car auction lot haha

I will say the Electric fan swap is great if you idle a bunch or stop and go traffic, my AC stays ICE cold
Also dont have to listen to that dang noisy clutch fan


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah I don't have any of that fun stuff.

I do find it silly that they even had the option to not have a 145 amp alt. That being said I don't have a sunroof or heated seats so I suppose I can see their reasoning

My dad has a tow lot. I wonder if any of his totaled cars has a 145 amp alt? He has a Silverado out there I have gotten some parts off of. Worth looking. He also has an astro out there with the v8, and awd. Wonder if it has one?

Worst case I have found a refurb for 75 shipped and a belt is another 20 bucks so right around 100 isn't terrible. Provided its what I need. Absolute worst case a mechman alt is 300ish.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

No, I guess I never took any pics. Just a few of the install. It is basically a stock blue Silverado SS. I hate to say it, but its sorta my beater. I use it to haul things(mulch, stone, motorcycles, etc.) and to get around in the winter(AWD). 

I tried grounding to about 3 different bolts in the cab, but if the ground to the cab is weak, its no wonder I have not seen an improvement. I have seen many people drill a hole through the floor and ground right to the frame. Unfortunately I am not a fan of drilling holes in my cab floor. Even with a grommet I fear leaks!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

understand on the drilling. I actually got 2 runs of 1/0 through my factory grommet. It took a lot of work. A metal hanger, lots of tape and several cuts on my hands and arms later I somehow got them through. That being said not opposed to drilling a hole but I just didn't have the drill bit at the time. Maybe I can add one in the rear behind the factory panel and silicon the hell out of it to seal. It'll be hidden so I don't mind it being ugly. Plus I do have those fancy stinger 1/0 grommets from my old install


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Tweeters came in today. I feel like the pics on madisound dk not do them justice. They are gorgeous! Brut's as well. Didn't realize they'd be this heavy or solid. Getting installed monday


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey brian, are you running anything for rear fill? Curious how I can do that on the 5700 in network mode... be it rca signal to another amp or internal amp? I would even do a line out if I had to lol... any ideas?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hmm my best guess on that would be to just use the signal from the mid and add as rear fill. 

Have considered adding a second silver flute to each side and putting in the rear doors but not sure how that would work out with sound stage. I assume it would just pull it back and not be so great? That being said I have been eyeballing a pair of seas mids I am interested in. They are 7" and 8 ohm so I would end up getting a new tweeter amp and running a q700.2 per side giving each mid 325 watts.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yea adding another pair on the same signal on the same amp channel would probably be bad. I'm thinking using the pass through on the amp to send signal to another amp and run the 4 rear speakers off that, and maybe a input switch so I can swap between rear fill and kids rear tv audio

Would rear fill of only 80-2.5k be okay?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Old vs new. I forgot how tiny those Hertz tweeters were!



Installed in the pillars


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

Pioneer AVH-X5700BHS
Eric Stevens 2xQ700.2 1xQ1200.1 Modified for hearing pleasure
Seas *Twiddlers*, Silver flute 6.5", Alpine Type S 10"
Stinger
Second Skin

what's a twiddler?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I always call tweeters twiddlers. Not sure why?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Do you have enough clearance on the back side?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nope lol. Just found out. Looks like I will be fiberglassing sooner than I thought


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hahaha yea. My RE tweets fit there, I had to move my vifas down the pillar a little bit. So i have 2 holes lol...

I figure if I'm gonna have to glass the pillars, I might as well add pods.

They may fit lower though.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

How do you like the tweeters' sound? i was eyeing those for my car.i'm hoping to pair them with Dayton 8" woofers.



Brian_smith06 said:


> Tweeters came in today. I feel like the pics on madisound dk not do them justice. They are gorgeous! Brut's as well. Didn't realize they'd be this heavy or solid. Getting installed monday


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Dayton woofers but I'm in love with these tweeters. They are very laid back and not harsh like the Hertz I had in before. I also don't think they are in your face like the old id xs tweeters I had either.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

How off the tweeters are :/ just have to glass them sooner than planned 


Mids installed. Forgot to put grill back on. Also excuse fee mess. I really need to clean it but don't want to until I'm done working on it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

debating on what I should do with a pillars? I think for round 1 I am just going to go to home depot and get some pvc pipe, cut it do get the tweeters about 90 degrees off axis and then bondo around it to blend it in? I know fleece, resin, and mat would be ideal but since im undecided on what I would like to do im thinking simplicity?

That being said trying to go more on axis might be the better option seeing as I am going to be working on it anyway? I put my head up in the dash last night to get them more on axis with my head and these tweeters still seemed relaxed and non fatiguing to me. 


I guess in I just sort of answered my own question. Just play around with placement before anything is permanent ish


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So I will be getting a new alt soon. I have a friend who has been nicknamed the mad scientist and he will be building me a 250 amp alt. Same friend that will be building my a pillars. I have 2 pairs of pillars so probably going to do one on my own and give him the extra set and let him have fun. 

And in one month I will be ordering my deadener and finishing up my doors. My birthday is on july 9th and going to wait and see what kind of sales they have for the 4th.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Mids installed. Forgot to put grill back on. Also excuse fee mess. I really need to clean it but don't want to until I'm done working on it


Keep looking at this and all of the real estate that I have and keep toying with the idea that I need a second flute per door. Not that I have ever complained about the output of the woofers it just looks so empty. Plus anything worth doing is worth doing in excess right?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Keep looking at this and all of the real estate that I have and keep toying with the idea that I need a second flute per door. Not that I have ever complained about the output of the woofers it just looks so empty. Plus anything worth doing is worth doing in excess right?


I would definitely run a second set of mids there if you have the processing for it! Hnnngggg

You should experiment with placement of the tweeters first since you'll be cutting up the a pillars anyway.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have some processing power so I just might do it down the road.

Once I get to meet up with my buddy(he lives an hour away) we will play with some placement on my tweeters. Luckily he has a matching Tahoe so once I leave he can continue to play around.

A Tahoe in addition to his cts, Camaro, Silverado, and my old cavalier


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Why not just run the 8" silver flutes like I'm going to do. One day lol, they are sitting on a shelf waiting for me to have time lol. They should fit behind the stock grill.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

They'd fit I just love the idea of having dual mids behind there to fill in that extra real estate. That being said I have grown to really like it as is and would hate to mess up a good thing


Also calculated what it is going to take to fully deaden my vehicle.
$700 for everything
plan to get 105 sq ft of cld
144 sq feet of mlv
and 135 sq feet of ccf

Going to order the cld 35 sq feet at a time though just in case 70 will be enough?

Plan on doing this in stages. Going to do all new carpet in there. Going from tan to black so I will deaden/mlv the floor at that time. Then I plan to redo head liner in a dark grey vs the tan it is now and while up there deaden etc

I guess this has turned into a bit of a resto?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like you have a nice little plan!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also have plans to do new rear bumper. It's hella rusty. Potentially front as well?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

You going back with the chrome ones? If not then the denali rear bumper looks great on our trucks. As for front, I have plans to swap to a 04 sierra front end, I like it much better than the yukon one.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm just going the painted route. I'm not a fan of chrome


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I'm just going the painted route. I'm not a fan of chrome


Yea, color matched looks much better imo. The denali bumper is painted and has a different trim and step on it that looks cleaner. Also hides the tow bar a little better 

While your messing with the front, do the HD swap on it!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lord I want that HD swap!!!! If we had money to paint vehicle I'd be up for it. Will look into Denali bumper though. Considered just pulling tow hook though. I will never use it. Keep it in storage for when vehicle goes bye bye. Also thinking about cleaning up underneath there too. Some rustoleum could work some wonders


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol you don't have to paint the vehicle to do the HD swap. The hood is a direct swap, the grill is a direct swap, and all you have to do is lower the front bumper 1.5" and buy the HD bumper cap. Find those used in your color and your golden.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I want to paint though. Just don't tell my wife. 

But in a perfect world finding a truck that was rear ended or blown motor or something in my color would be ideal. 


I'm willing to bet if I clay bared it and buffed/waxed paint would look much better


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> I want to paint though. Just don't tell my wife.
> 
> But in a perfect world finding a truck that was rear ended or blown motor or something in my color would be ideal.
> 
> ...


Haha right.

I forgot your truck was that color. I don't even know if that was an available color on the trucks, cant say I have ever seen a 2500 or HD in your color


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

A pillar supplies


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome! Im ready to see how those turn out!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Have a water leak developing on the passenger side as well. That's what the foam stuff is for. As well as lubricant. Spraying it inside seal and pushing that stuff into it. Figured this was 6 bucks. If it doesn't work that's fine but if it does then it's saving me 40 per door!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Also debating on what to do with pillars. Going to try a few different things. Angles etc. Nothing crazy though. That's what my friend is for


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Where is the water leaking on the passenger side?

Also please take pics of the different angles n stuff. Im really trying to decide how to do mine. The wife is getting tired of seeing my tweets halfway out of the pillar lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So far this has been what ive liked best


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Anxious to see how your pillars turn out as well. I'm currently running my "twiddlers" in the stock a-pillar location using surface/angle mounts. They are basically facing each other with a slight angle inward. They sound good, but look horrible. I picked up a spare set of a-pillars to try my hand at fab work about 5 months ago. But I need some more motivation. Good luck!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

hoping the wife lets me work on them tonight? Probably make me choose between this and the gym? Hmmmm kind of 50/50 on that. But I have been sick so my energy is quite back yet so I think that just make the decision for me.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

A pillars in my old car. wanting to do something similar just not near as high up. Thinking of aiming them at opposite headrests.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

See I'm thinking about keeping them as close to the dash as I can, aimed to the opposite headrest. Or aimed to the center of the truck


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

YukonXL04 said:


> See I'm thinking about keeping them as close to the dash as I can, aimed to the opposite headrest. Or aimed to the center of the truck


I would probably go to the middle of the vehicle just to avoid reflections as much as possible.



Old Skewl said:


> FYI, I just installed the AVH-X3700 in my '03 Silverado SS and love it as well. Only complaint I have is you have to decide if you want Bluetooth audio or USB. Otherwise it is a multistep process to switch back and forth. It's not a huge deal, but I had planned to leave an ipod hooked up to the USB and use my iPhone for Spotify and Pandora. I too have been plagued with alt noise with my old head unit and this one. Pretty sure it is an amp ground loop. It still makes noise with head unit/RCA's unhooked. I need to do big 3 also.


I also thought that you couldn't switch between USB and Bluetooth but I don't know what I did or how it happened but I'm able to go back and forth now. I believe I have the "other phone" and "USB" or whatever the exact names are selected. 

Typically when you have those options it would play the USB drive but when you select the bluetooth it would say you have to disable USB or something along those lines.

The only thing I did different from one day to the next was I had the bluetooth running from my phone before turning the vehicle on and the HU was already set to USB. So while my USB was playing I tried making a call on my phone because it still showed the phone was connected through bluetooth. So I tried making the call which dropped and then it started playing the music from my phone. I switched back from USB to Bluetooth and it was playing them both fine and I was able to make calls etc. Not sure if there was anything else I did differently but that's the only difference I remember doing.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

beerdrnkr said:


> I would probably go to the middle of the vehicle just to avoid reflections as much as possible.
> 
> 
> .


Leaning towards this. I was amazed at how aiming these just a little bit away from the windshield got rid of the wicked ssss sound I had in them at higher volumes. 

Thinking aiming between the seats and towards the ceiling a hair. Sounded really goooood over lunch break.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

beerdrnkr said:


> I would probably go to the middle of the vehicle just to avoid reflections as much as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for the thread jack Brian. I experienced the same type of thing last week. Both worked for a couple days then all of a sudden it started asking me to disconnect from the usb again. Not sure what I did or didn't do, but they both were accessible. I need to play around with this more to figure it out. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

thread jacking is fine. its about a deck im running so I can probably learn something too


Also worked on pillars last night for a bit. Turned into a bit of an epic fail on my part with a lot of super glue all over the pillars in the spot I was attaching pipe to. 

Needless to say my work last night was rendered useless and ended up pulling the pods I had put on and just ended up putting tweeters back in a pillars for time being. Did learn had I soldered the wire to the tweeters initially vs using terminals I could have probably gotten the tweeters to fit correctly:mean:

Oh well live and learn. Tonight im going to saw up some more pvc pipe and make very small angled pieces to get them more away from windshield and see how this turns out? Fingers crossed


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Try hot glue this time. It can be removed without damage to the pillar or tweeter.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

couldn't find my hot glue gun and wanted it done meow! I didn't take pics though because i was embarrassed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Was shocked at how well the tweeters fit in the pvc though!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

there is about a 20% chance I have a blown head gasket. Go me! :/ Vehicle started over heating yesterday so I checked coolant and it was low so I added some. Almost 2 gallons! I didn't see any spots from the over flow so leaning towards blown head gasket. Praying I don't have any in my oil :/

Just wish I had the cash to upgrade heads/cam/intake right now since odds are I will be taking it apart anyway. looks like the head gasket is going to be 150 for both with new bolts. Doing my head/cam/intake swap would add an extra 3k to this. all in good time. I suppose absolute worst case if anything else is wrong I have a spare motor.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Was discussing this with a friend last night and he reminded me of a leak I had on my floorboard awhile back. Long story short, head gasket isn't blown and I have a leaking heater core. The hoe will not be undertaking any major surgery now. With the exception of pulling the dash when I get to replace the heater core :/

at least it gives me an excuse to deaden/mlv the firewall which will be nice. As well as reroute all of my wiring. I did a piss poor job when I installed my tweeters. I wanted to hear it right meow!


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Those tweets are nice. I always wanted to try those. I had the metal dome ones and they played down to 2.5k without any issue.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love them. Best 92 bucks I have spent. I have them crossed at 2500 with a 12db slope per seas suggestion and they work great. I had to do some eq work to them though to tame the top end but they are firing at my windshield so I hold that against the install and not the product itself


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

My uncle and I replaced the heater mo-bobber in his Suburban, same generation as your Tahoe. It took us about 12 hours of not particularly motivated to go quickly work spread across two days. It's really a one man job with a helper here and there. It's really not "hard" it's just an absolute **** tone of things to take apart and put back together again, like any dash. MUST do it basically all at once otherwise you forget where **** goes...

Check your heater core quick disconnect valve though... can do that from the engine bay.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah im not looking forward to doing it but alas...

I will give the quick disconnect a look though. whats the worst that can happen?

Im just glad my dad and I wont be taking the top half of the motor apart. That is probably the last thing on my want to do list.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

wife just ordered me 96 square feet of dynamat xtreme so the deadening project is definitely a go  

Now I just need to get the rest of my mlv and ccf. I have sheets left of luxury liner pro from my old install so will be using that on firewall. The rest I will probably be going a cheaper route with mlv


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Picked up a potential new sub amp today.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

I have been reading through as I am in the middle of a 2007 Yukon build...here's the pillars I just finished...go in tomorrow. Alpine SPX17 Pro


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I like those. Please get some pics once installed


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Here you go:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Showed it to wife and she actually somewhat approved which means I'm using yours for inspiration


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Heater core adventure shall begin the weekend of the 17th. I plan to drive on down to my dads shop/stay with my parents that weekend and the following weekend. 

I will start out on the 17th by gutting the vehicle all the way down to pulling the carpet. If I get it gutted that night aside from pulling dash I will be happy and should make pulling the dash much easier the following day 

The 18th will begin by power washing/shampooing the carpet. While letting it dry I will start on the heater core and pulling the dash. Not looking forward to it but required maintenance is just that, Required. While the dash is out I am going to work on sound deadening the firewall. Not sure if I will use any cld however know that mlv will be fully covering the firewall. I have 120 square feet of deadener so may do a sheet just because?

Fingers crossed that only takes a couple hours aka no more than 6 and then I can start on deadening the floor. I doubt that the carpet will be dry and not thinking I will have all of the supplies to finish this so carpet will be left out until the following weekend when I will be able to pick up a bunch of mlv and ccf. 

Hoping to get headliner pulled and deaden the roof/reupholster the headliner but not sure this part will get done? Wife pretty much said as of right now my budget is blown from the deadener purchase. Time will tell...

also going to rerun all of my audio wiring as well as potentially build an amp rack for under second row so should be "eventful"


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Brian_smith06 said:


> A pillars in my old car. wanting to do something similar just not near as high up. Thinking of aiming them at opposite headrests.


Curious why you went so high up in this vehicle. Not judging, just curious.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I actually had a friend build them who also had a cavalier and did pretty well in iasca. He said being ear level really helped him out. I thought they did pretty well there. The new owner of the car has his tweeters in the very bottom of the a pillars and feel it images better but they are also on axis in their now.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

If your carpet has the jute (padding) attached to it, I would suggest putting a bunch of fans on the carpet so it dries more quickly vs. just air dry. That stuff will hold onto water long enough for a stink to occur (hence all older Jeep Grand Cherokees smelling like mildew due to the AC drain always being dislodged and lightly water soaking the passenger footwell).


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

87.5% sure it has the jute padding on the back. I will make sure and bring some fans with me. Maybe I can get it back in that weekend? That would be ideal. I know wife isn't going to be crazy about no carpet in the car. 

Thinking of sprinkling carpet with arm and hammer stuff, then driving to car wash and vacuum it, then power wash and hopefully get the rest out? I'm honestly not opposed to getting new carpet in fact really want black carpet but trying to resurrect if I can?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Take a shop vac to it and try to vacuum as much water out also. It really helped last time I did carpet. Also suspending it so air can it both sides helps as well.

When I power washed my carpet from my old s10 blazer, I washed it, vacuumed most water out, then hung it up with some fans blowing on each side. In the 100* heat it was dry later that afternoon. It also had the padding on the back


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

He does have a shop vac. Looks like I may just get to reinstall after all


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> He does have a shop vac. Looks like I may just get to reinstall after all


Make sure you pull the dry filter out of the vac before you suck up water. Or just use the coin op ones at the pay n spray.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Filter will def be coming out. Learned my lesson on that many moons ago. My dad was pissed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Worked on my vehicle a bit this weekend. Power washed carpet and got the back half of the deadening done and got the heater core replaced and most of the dash back in. 


The bad news. I now have very bad lifter noise. It started this morning when I first started it up to head to the shop to work on it. Really put a damper on my work today. I would have gotten a lot more done had that not happened. Optimistically I may get to do some internal upgrades now?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well good thing you got all that done! Progress is progress lol. Bummer about the lifter noise. How far out from a oil change are you? My old sierra had 300k and had some bad lifter noise since about 275 and never had any problems with it lol. I had planned on just rebuilding the motor but ended up selling the truck instead.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

When it started I was only right at 3K from my last oil change


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can you describe what you mean by very bad lifter noise? Is it just at start up or also while your driving around?

If it's just at start up then you have some time to gather parts.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Same noise and constant 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4RecrxxLT4s


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Noise went away woot woot!!!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Now that I am on a computer vs my phone with sketchy at best signal in my home town I can update this.

Day started off by stripping out the seats and carpet. Carpet was filthy and needed a good power wash. I didn't take any pictures of the process or right before but there will be a picture at the end


While I waited for help on the heater core I went ahead and power washed the carpet and installed sound deadener in the back half. I didn't go crazy with it. I think I only used 15 square feet? Not like I really had any issues back there anyway. I would have done the front half but motor was giving me issues and wanted to spend more time on what actually keeps the car going vs making it a little more comfy inside. Motor is fine now though thank god. I did not want to pull the motor apart to fix the lifters. YUCK




In order to do the heater core we had to pull the dash out. It was the devil and never wish to do this again! That being said now that it is done, hopefully I will never have to do it again. 


freshly cleaned carpet and my jl stealthbox. Carpet looks much better than before and I no longer feel the need to buy new. Still planning on some weathertech floor mats though. I also got a chance to rerun all of my wiring for my system as well and it is MUCH cleaner now. Getting to pull the carpet out helped streamline that a bit. I plan to build an actual amp rack sometime soon that will properly hold all 3 of my amps. Should be much cleaner


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Whew, That was a nasty noise! My sierra wasn't anywhere near that bad with 300k on it lol...Hopefully it will stay away this time. 

Carpet looks much better! good job. Did the Shop vac trick work? or did you just put it out in the sun?

Whew that heater core doesn't look like any fun. But glad you got it taken care of.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ended up not using the shop vac. Took an air hose to it to dry. Worked pretty damn well. I had started to pull the shop vac out to use and my dad asked what I was doing. He told me to do the air trick instead and worked like a charm


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

wow nice progress since i last looked


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Hope to never have to do a heated core I my Yukon! Looks like quite a project.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

quietfly said:


> wow nice progress since i last looked


Thanks. It has come a long way since I first got it. I'll admit when I first got I just planned to fix a few things and then sell for a decent profit since I got it so cheap. I now have no intentions of getting rid of it anytime soon 




GravityDrNo said:


> Hope to never have to do a heated core I my Yukon! Looks like quite a project.


It was the devil and took forever! No sugar coating from me there lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So I have decided to go a slightly different route with my sub. I feel I am expecting too much out of my single 10" in a tiny sealed enclosure. I went this route due to my wife saying the vehicle must remain 100% factory appearance and use of third row. 

Well I plan to leave the sub in center console but leave it unhooked when using other new option

finally said screw it. Im building an enclosure for the rear. Going to do a big ass T line enclosure for a 10" sub off of my id q1200.1. I think I finally got my wife to realize we never use the third row aka its been used once in the 1.5 years we've had the vehicle and informed her this will be easily removable if need be for third row. That's where the center console sub will come in handy. I will still have a little low end if for some reason third row is in


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

why not build something to fit behind the 3rd row??

Best of both worlds, more output and you can keep the seats in the vehicle instead of the garage!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

That's what I did... you can look for my thread about my Tahoe, I think it was called The Power Plant. I've done a couple updates, but it's been changed a lot over the years. But I had a decent-sized box with 2 12s behind y 3rd row and everything was 100% stock appearance from the outside. Well, except the HLCDs under the dash, but they're barely noticeable.

Currently I have 3 JBL 15s in a huge box from the 2nd row back, but I used a quick-disconnect for my other box and I can swap them in and out to maintain use of my 3rd row. I'm taking the family up to Kansas City this weekend, so I'll pull out the big box and put my 12s back. It's a pretty sweet setup.

Just noticed you are in Olathe... so is my sister. If you wanna try to meet up this weekend, I can show you my setup. It's SQish and LOUD. Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my email.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

exactly... I used your's and treetops for inspiration on my Tahoe..
I had 1 15" behind the third, but easily could of had 2. Plenty of output!


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> So I have decided to go a slightly different route with my sub. I feel I am expecting too much out of my single 10" in a tiny sealed enclosure. I went this route due to my wife saying the vehicle must remain 100% factory appearance and use of third row.
> 
> Well I plan to leave the sub in center console but leave it unhooked when using other new option
> 
> finally said screw it. Im building an enclosure for the rear. Going to do a big ass T line enclosure for a 10" sub off of my id q1200.1. I think I finally got my wife to realize we never use the third row aka its been used once in the 1.5 years we've had the vehicle and informed her this will be easily removable if need be for third row. That's where the center console sub will come in handy. I will still have a little low end if for some reason third row is in


Haha I know that all too well. And mine was a ported 10 lol...

I sold my console and put a SI HT18 in the back. No 3rd row, but my box will still fit behind it if need be. 3rd row has been sitting in a closet for the past 2 years and haven't had a need for it yet.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

tRidiot said:


> That's what I did... you can look for my thread about my Tahoe, I think it was called The Power Plant. I've done a couple updates, but it's been changed a lot over the years. But I had a decent-sized box with 2 12s behind y 3rd row and everything was 100% stock appearance from the outside. Well, except the HLCDs under the dash, but they're barely noticeable.
> 
> Currently I have 3 JBL 15s in a huge box from the 2nd row back, but I used a quick-disconnect for my other box and I can swap them in and out to maintain use of my 3rd row. I'm taking the family up to Kansas City this weekend, so I'll pull out the big box and put my 12s back. It's a pretty sweet setup.
> 
> Just noticed you are in Olathe... so is my sister. If you wanna try to meet up this weekend, I can show you my setup. It's SQish and LOUD. Shoot me a PM and I'll send you my email.



Oh hell yes! My set up is a mess right now. Embarrassed to show it but really look forward to seeing/listening to yours!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

did get some work done last night. This piece was starting do drive me nuts. It's the piece that goes in the headliner that holds the dome lights and ac controls for the rear. Turns out 2 of the 4 clips that holds the ac controls in broke off so that was the culprit. As you can see I put some cld around it to hold it in place. I also stuffed some foam in there as well. It worked like a charm! I didn't need the deadener in there other than to hold the ac controls in place but figured why not. I have 120 square feet of it. 


also started with properly aiming my tweeters. This made a world of difference. I knew it would help but wow I did not expect it to change this much. My harsh s sound is finally gone. I assume due to no longer being aimed at my windshield? You can see where I had them installed and where they are currently. Final goal is to fiberglass them as low on the a pillar as I can on axis. After doing this I no longer feel the need to upgrade and I was hardcore looking at some scan tweeters yesterday



also what really spawned me working on my vehicle last night is there there is some rattling witch craft going on inside the dash from when my brother helped with my heater core a few weeks ago so I am going back and redoing what he did. Also have a bit of alt whine at times so wanted to redo the ground on the deck. Do you think 8 gauge directly to the battery would be overkill? Have also looked into doing a small capacitor in the power line as well. 

I wont be putting the top part of my dash on until I have the ground/rattles resolved. Wife isn't happy about that but to make her a hair happier I put a layer of ccf on top of dash to cover all of the internals. I think that actually irritated her more than pleasing her


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not anything big going on but progress nonetheless. Pulled the front door panels off to do a little deadening. I still need to actually deaden the doors themselves. I'm holding off on that until I have ccf and mlv to properly finish up my doors. Only ended up using 1.5 square feet. Had originally planned on doing 9 square feet per door panel. Here I am thinking 120 square feet isn't going to be enough and I'm using a fraction of what I anticipated. 





also worked on the switches in the doors. They just didn't fit quite right so I did a little deadener in there. I know ccf would have been ideal vs cld but only had cld


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good. While you have that overhead console out, spread some plastic epoxy around the front screw post. My sub broke mine a while back, fixed it with jb weld but it didn't adhere good enough I guess cause it just broke again lol. Going to try a plastic epoxy on it next...

Hows those tweeter pods coming along?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

haven't actually started on the pillars yet. Been doing other little things that have been driving me nuts for awhile first. Starting on pillars tonight though. 

My wife is a teacher and this has been her first week back to school so she has been getting home late giving me time to actually work on my vehicle  Pillars will start back up tonight.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool! I will be waiting for progress pics! Lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

expect them to be fugly. I will keep you posted though.

Wife has actually been impressed with the progress as of lately though. She is happy panels are finally starting to go back in. Says its starting to look like a car again. I haven't informed her most of it will be coming back out again once the headliner gets dropped to be rewrapped and deadened


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

got the top part of the dash on last night. Wife is very happy.

also picking up some c channels with some misc nuts and bolts for the doors. They should be hella strong by the time im finished. That work will start/finish the last weekend of August


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

A pillars begin. They are fugly but it's a start. Madi wanted to see what I was up to. She is very judgemental


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> A pillars begin. They are fugly but it's a start. Madi wanted to see what I was up to. She is very judgemental


what's going in those pillars ?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

DLO13 said:


> what's going in those pillars ?


Nothing too special just some seas tweeters from madisound. I already trimmed up the suger glue I used to help me shape. Tonight the work continues
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

I am considering upgrading to some scanspeak in the future though. Nothing like your soon to be upgrade though! I cant wait for that!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Nothing too special just some seas tweeters from madisound. I already trimmed up the suger glue I used to help me shape. Tonight the work continues
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/
> 
> I am considering upgrading to some scanspeak in the future though. Nothing like your soon to be upgrade though! I cant wait for that!


 

I have heard pretty good things about those tweets from a few people on this forum and another...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

get to put a solid weekend into the hoe. Going to be heavily sound deadening the doors. I have a lot of dynamat extreme, a couple sheets of second skin luxury liner pro, and some closed cell foam. Also purchased some aluminum stock I plan to cut up and install in the doors for extra strength. Should be a good time


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

This is all I've gotten done so far. Didn't end up starting until 3 today. Will finish passenger door tonight and get majority of driver done. Forgot to take pics of the aluminum bracing but will get them of driver door. It worked very well in passenger door though.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here is how I ended tonight. Added mass loaded vinyl to both front door panels. Also got all of my aluminum bracing cut for tomorrow. All that is left is to deaden driver door and reassemble.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Looking good! What did you use to seal up the door? Need to do that to my Silverado doors.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I used aluminum angle stock. I forgot to take pictures of passenger side but will get them of drivers side today


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

100% done working on the front doors and it is night and day difference. 

my mids have less distortion, they have a lot more impact and can actually listen to my radio at 20 instead of 30 for desired output on the highway. 

I installed 
3 ft of aluminum angle stock per door
15 square feet of dynamat xtreme per door. That includes door panel. 
6ish square feet of luxury liner pro per door
dynamat deflex panel behind each mid. I already had them so figured why not

My vehicle is much quieter on the highway. Not that it was noisy beforehand but you can def tell a difference. I really need to do the rear doors now. I could hear a little noise coming from back there now.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Anything covering the large hole in the door other than Dynamat? I see the aluminum angle in the last pics.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

that's all I used. I did several layers of deadener over it though to seal. It felt pretty solid to me. wanted some aluminum sheets but it was too expensive in my area. sadly it was cheaper to layer the deadener for me.

kind of wish I had added another aluminum angle stock to each of the big holes to make up for that. like maybe have them every 3 inches?


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

So how's it coming along? I have to live my audio upgrades off you lol... been having a hard time getting motivated to do all this to mine. Got all the stuff to make it happen. Except time lol... ahh well...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

aside from driving it I haven't really done anything with it since I deadened the doors. I am going to have to either pull the llp out of the doors and find something thinner though. They push the door panel out too far and now the door panel rubs on the dash when I shut the door. Granted once the door is shut i don't know but that initial squeak when i shut door drives me nuts. 

This mids have really come alive though since doing doors. They are like mini subs again. I have them playing down to 63hz with a 24db slope now and they handle it like a champ. Sub is now much cleaner too only playing up to 63hz. 

Also think i figured out a way to get all 3 amps underneath the second row without building something between the 2 captains. Wife is going out with one of her friends on Saturday to one of those wine/painting parties so I am working on getting that started.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool! That's all good info. Curious how your gonna fit 3 amps under there.

I actually made some ghetto tweeter pods from pvc for mine. The tweets sound so much better now!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm going to trim up the plastic trim pieces underneath the seat so that I will have maximum depth. I am going to stack the amps with all thread like I did in my old install but have them much closer to each other. 

Mounting wood blocks to the side of the seat mounting brackets and that is how the amps will stay in place. Hoping by doing this I can keep the 2 700's under one seat and the 1200 under the other 

If not then I may try to sell again. Really been wanting some old school us amps. I have a buddy that has been stocking up on them. He has recently purchased a pair of 2000's and 2000x a 1000x and 300x 400x 4300x and I cant remember the rest of the top of my head. Dude is a bit of a hoarder lately though. Also has a bunch of old fosgate dsm amps and ppi pc amps


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Worked on it a bit tonight. It's fugly as of right now but now that I know I can fit 2 amps under one seat I plan to make it pretty. I no longer have any intentions of selling them now


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet. Congrats on getting them to fit. Question though, can your seat still fold down with them mounted like that?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not all the way down but close enough.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

New wheel bearing. 


Old 

New one with backing plate installed backwards. Had to pull it all back apart again and go correctly. 


Parts vehicle my dad has at his shop for me. Actually had a freshly rebuilt transmission before it was wrecked so if mine goes out I'm gold


Found this little bastard in my tire. Was a good time to find though. My dad patched it right up for me


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Drivers side eh. Someone told me it always seems to be the drivers side on these trucks that fails. Just did my uncles 03 silverado drivers side as well.

Depending on how many miles are on your truck, you might go ahead and swap the trans lol.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

155K. It's not having any issues though. Still going pretty strong. Would like to do the corvette servo upgrade though. 

Still having overheating issues though. Having to add antifreeze once a month. Looked at fan clutch and think it's the culprit. I need to get on that before I blow a head gasket or crack a head


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm catching up to you as I have 145,000 miles on my Ram. It's really cool that you can get parts from your dad's spot like that.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I did buy the wheel bearing new. Some parts would just rather do new but it is pretty nice having a dad with a tow lot who gets a lot of cars. Got some a pillars out of that truck today so my friend can build me some pillars for my tweeters. My attempt was a fail. 

What year is your ram? It's still pretty new isn't it? When will you do a build log on that?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

The Ram is a 2011 that I purchased in 2010. Used it mainly for business hence the high mileage. As far as the build, I'm actually getting off my but and purchasing, gathering gear as I type this lol.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Look forward to it! 

I'd like to upgrade some of my gear to some higher end stuff but I'm pretty content with it currently. Probably due to me never hearing any high end cars? Ignorance is sometimes bliss

Heard a McIntosh MC452 powering a set of b&w diamond 802 speakers a few weeks back and it just about ruined me. Had do drive my wife's stock g6 to get my ears reset to thinking my setup sounded good again


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol well I'm going the inexpensive route on this one. The most expensive part so far is my Match dsp...


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Brian_smith06 said:


> 155K. It's not having any issues though. Still going pretty strong. Would like to do the corvette servo upgrade though.
> 
> Still having overheating issues though. Having to add antifreeze once a month. Looked at fan clutch and think it's the culprit. I need to get on that before I blow a head gasket or crack a head


Yea, at that mileage on a 4l60e though is getting up there. But I'm all for don't mess with it if it ain't broke lol.

Fan clutch is a easy test. When the engine is hot, shut the motor off and try to spin the fan. You shouldn't be able to do it easily if at all. Are you use your not burning or leaking coolant and that's why your having heat issues? That's what it sounds like to me. My waterpump was leaking at the gasket and I had to add coolant every once in a while or it would start to get hot. Only leaked when the engine was up to temp.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

YukonXL04 said:


> Yea, at that mileage on a 4l60e though is getting up there. But I'm all for don't mess with it if it ain't broke lol.


My wife's EXT trailblazer dumped out at 80K :mean:


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

my tahoe at 133k is showing lean on both banks. gonna change the intake gaskets and knock sensors. other than that it seems to be going strong. 
I am starting to throw gear in it. I have the Pioneer 4700bs with an Arc XDI805 for power and the JL stealthbox with 10w3v3 installed in the console. Doors are deadened but need to work on outside of door and the door card. I have the JL C5 650's to go in the doors as well. Just have to make time to get on it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

You'll dig the stealth box. You'll want to work on your glovebox latch though. That thing will rattle like a mofo


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

it will rattles stuffs for sure. but doesnt really play the lower stuff without any eq. I may add a 12 in the back for that, would much rather keep it looking as stock as possible


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually going to be adding a 10" in a t line in mine. Going to keep the stealth box installed though so if I ever have 3rd row installed I can hook back up


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

ever thought of one of these
Wicked C.A.S. :: MAGIC BOXES :: Chevrolet :: CADILLAC - ESCALADE TAHOE YUKON 1X12" Enclosure SUB BOX SUBWOOFER ENCLOSURE


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Actually going to be adding a 10" in a t line in mine. Going to keep the stealth box installed though so if I ever have 3rd row installed I can hook back up


I like the t-line idea, definitely cool


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

jode1967 said:


> ever thought of one of these
> Wicked C.A.S.Â*::Â*MAGIC BOXESÂ*::Â*ChevroletÂ*::Â*CADILLAC - ESCALADE TAHOE YUKON 1X12" Enclosure SUB BOX SUBWOOFER ENCLOSURE


Have considered just don't want to pay for it. 



Basshertz1 said:


> I like the t-line idea, definitely cool


Thanks. Going to do around Christmas. Doing a 10" atomic Manhattan. Friend is going to design enclosure for me. Same guy will finish my a pillars for me. Mine did not turn out pretty.


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Those stealth boxes are impressive but I personally would want more in a Tahoe. The last Tahoe I did had 2-RE triple xxx 15"s on a us amp 3600 it sounded great at any volume


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's what I would rather do but when I first got it my wife said I could do whatever I want to it. As long as you can't tell it has anything in it. It took a lot of work to talk her into t line.

Stealthbox "works" but not near what I usually have


----------



## jode1967 (Nov 7, 2012)

I want to remain stock appearing as much as possible


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't blame you one bit. Still debating whether I do t line or not do to this


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

The box on driver side rear sounds like your option lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

played with placement over lunch today and decided to put them in this location for the hell of it.


this was probably the best I have heard these tweeters in the car. I really expected them to be harsh reflecting off of the windshield like this but somehow the reflections seem to really play in their favor. I had planned to get a dashmat anyway so now im considering drilling and mounting the tweeters in this location and being 100% hidden.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bit of an update on the Tahoe. Looks like the motor might be getting swapped out? Checked the oil today and there was quite a bit of coolant in there. Praying it's just the head gasket and that'll fix the issue and the coolant hasn't messed with bearings etc too much. 

Luckily I do have a spare motor at my dads shop but damn that's going to be a shot load of work!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Looked at oil today over break on dipstick vs the oil cap. Didn't appear to be any traces on it. I'm beginning to think I was over thinking it yesterday? That being said still considering pulling spare motor I have and rebuilding it and swapping anyway?

Or just just "band aid" fix it and trade it? Then get wife something new and I get her old car?


----------



## reedal (Nov 28, 2016)

I just went through this. I like it. Gave me a few ideas for my Tahoe. Thank you. I'm jealous of the second row captain seats. I'm trying to find some to swap out with my bench. Any updates over the last 8 months?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not much in the past 8 months. Just driving it to and from work. Exciting life!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Making a pretty big downgrade on system hopefully next weekend. Purchased a used id i5800 to swap my current trio out for so that it'll all fit under one of the captains in second row.


----------

